# life of weapon



## nukehayes (Sep 22, 2006)

I've read several articles saying that the Kahr line of pistols (mostly the PM9)are only good for a few thousand rounds. Is this true. I was wanting to get one, but if they won't last, then I'm not gonna spend my hard earned money on one. Other than these rumors, they sound really nice, and I like the way they feel/function.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Huh. I've never heard that. The Kahr pistols are very well made, in my experience. In the course of working at Galco for several years, I talked to dozens of very satisfied Kahr owners. I personally wouldn't hesitate to buy a PM9 if it fit my needs.

I think the main source of PM9 criticism is owners of J-frame S&Ws, whose pet gun has been made obsolete by the PM9. :mrgreen:


----------



## bam bam (Oct 18, 2006)

I must say that the Kahr PM line of pistols are indeed quite well made. Kahr has produced a very light and small pistol that functions very well for it's intended purpose, a concealed carry weapon for self defense. While very accurate, the PM 9 and PM 40 are not for target plinking as the light weight makes the recoil... brisk yet invigorating :smt067 .
I purchased my Kahr PM 40 earlier this week and took it out for it's recommended 200 round break-in. The function was flawless and the accuracy was very good for such a small pistol. There are some reports of plastic shavings found inside the pistol after the first 200 round break-in and I found a few as well. This is to be expected as the slide movement in recoil and return removes a very slight amount of the plastic parts of the rails which are not needed for operation. Kahr has molded steel posts and rails into the nylon 6 frame and the slight amount of plastic removed is from non-load-bearing areas. The recoil is quite manageable even with the 40 S&W, the PM 9 is said to be even more manageable. I am very impressed and have begun to carry the PM 40 as my primary. I have heard some say that a handgun that has only 6-7 rounds is only good for a BUG... what about all of those whom carry a 5 or 6 shot revolver? 
I fully expect that my PM 40 will last for several thousand rounds but like I said, it is not a target gun. I may have to live about 60 more years to put 5,000 rounds through it. I may shoot 50-100 rounds per month to stay sharp but I pray never to have to shoot at anything other than a target... :smt045


----------



## denfoote (May 7, 2006)

Internet Barbara Strisand!!!


----------



## nukehayes (Sep 22, 2006)

denfoote said:


> Internet Barbara Strisand!!!


What!?!:smt102


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Nuke take the frist two letters in each name and think for a moment.
Barbara Strisand= BS.


----------



## martial_field (Oct 16, 2006)

I think a well manufactured gun (and I see no reason to believe that Kahrs are anything less) even in a compact .40 should last 15,000 to 20,000 rds. before any major components have to be replaced.


----------



## yankeedoodle (Oct 14, 2006)

martial_field said:


> I think a well manufactured gun (and I see no reason to believe that Kahrs are anything less) even in a compact .40 should last 15,000 to 20,000 rds. before any major components have to be replaced.


Gee!
Mine must have been the exception. It lasted 500 rounds before the barrell peened so much that iit would not go into battery. The good news is that after I paid $40.00 to have it returned they jumped right on the problem and sent a new barrell out.(in only 4 weeks).
The other good news was the replacement barrell was very badly pitted so they jumped right on it ( in 3 weeks) and sent out another barrell that was pitted worse than the last one. I was told by Dottie that customers were expecting way to much to have them pay the shipping costs. I did only good news thing I could, I sold it.

Fool me once--shame on you----Fool me twice shame on me.:smt076 :smt076 :smt076 :smt076 :smt076


----------



## fsubulldog (Feb 20, 2008)

I am new to the gun world. I just purchased a CW40 a couple of weeks ago and put 200 rounds through it.
Maybe Im ignorant. 
What is barrel Peening?


----------

